# Maybe an Open GPU



## h3z (Oct 12, 2013)

This might be nice.

http://hackaday.com/2013/10/11/an-open-source-gpu/


----------



## zspider (Oct 12, 2013)

How are they going to mass produce it, assuming they manage to get the money to develop just the chip? Building a chip foundry is expensive, no?:\


----------



## h3z (Oct 12, 2013)

They used to make the Number Nine Graphics Card.


----------



## ColdfireMC (Oct 12, 2013)

zspider said:
			
		

> How are they going to mass produce it, assuming they manage to get the money to develop just the chip? Building a chip foundry is expensive, no?:\



FPGA, expensive for buyers, cheap for developers.


looks good, but it would be a very-very-very basic gpu


----------



## Whattteva (Oct 12, 2013)

FPGA's are too expensive to be mass produced. They're great for developers for quick prototyping of a solution, but you will never find an equally powerful FPGA-based GPU solution for as cheap as you can get them for desktops.



			
				zspider said:
			
		

> How are they going to mass produce it, assuming they manage to get the money to develop just the chip? Building a chip foundry is expensive, no?


FPGA's are off-the-shelf items produced by Xilinx and Altera (there may be other companies, but those are the main ones).


----------



## ColdfireMC (Oct 13, 2013)

Whattteva said:
			
		

> FPGA's are too expensive to be mass produced. They're great for developers for quick prototyping of a solution, but you will never find an equally powerful FPGA-based GPU solution for as cheap as you can get them for desktops.
> 
> FPGA's are off-the-shelf items produced by Xilinx and Altera (there may be other companies, but those are the main ones).




a nice extension to this proyect would be a defititive IC.


----------

